# Can you kill the hormone



## The big guy (Nov 3, 2005)

Can you over heat the hormone a kill it, say after mixing with oil or water and the putting in a pan with water and heating it up? Say to where the water in the pan is boiling..


----------



## ZECH (Nov 4, 2005)

If the gear gets too hot yes. It will oxidize.


----------



## chester (Nov 4, 2005)

i can lift only 245 bench  but i like to lift 500


----------



## The big guy (Nov 4, 2005)

How hot would that be for test base. (Temp)?


----------



## Mudge (Nov 4, 2005)

Boiling water wont kill it, we are talking beyond that range. Stay under an hour though.


----------



## kicka19 (Nov 7, 2005)

chester said:
			
		

> i can lift only 245 bench  but i like to lift 500



wtf?


----------



## The big guy (Nov 8, 2005)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> wtf?


Who the fuck knows where that came from..lol


----------



## maffy_yooh (Nov 28, 2005)

hahahhhhahaahahahha.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Nov 29, 2005)

chester said:
			
		

> i can lift only 245 bench  but i like to lift 500


 ... Wow


----------



## ag-guys (Nov 30, 2005)

chester said:
			
		

> i can lift only 245 bench  but i like to lift 500



ok, good luck with that   

AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------

